# Bunny info



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Does anyone here have a bunny or 2? I'd like to start collecting information on them because after rats I'd like to adopt a bunny. What's a good cage size for them? Do they need free roam? If so how often? How do you train them to use a litter box? How much attention do they need on a regular basis? What's a good breed for starters to get? What are some health issues of bunnies and how do you avoid it? stuff like that I need to know.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bunnies are not cage-pets. You can create PENS for them to live in, but otherwise a rabbit is more like a cat in its life -- this is why rabbits are called "house rabbits". A nice rabbit needs a lot of attention in my experience, the more attention the nicer the rabbit. But, again like a cat, the attention comes at ITS request, not yours. Litter training is easy, just pick a corner and put lots of hay over the litterbox and keep it pristine or they'll refuse to use it. Don't move it ever or again they'll refuse. As to breeds, I don't know. We've gotten buns from the shelter. We just spend some time with them and pick the temperment we like.

Hopefully Finnebon will see this as she has some house rabbits.

http://rabbit.org/category/care/


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

What's the difference between a pen and a cage?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

A pen usually has several feed - think "dog run" or if you have a pen for your rats. http://harvesthomesanctuary.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/blackx.jpg For example. 

When I rabbit-sat, I used a cage but only caged the rabbit during the rats' free range, otherwise allowing her the run of my room. Sort of like kenneling your dog when you leave home. The cage was pretty big, but it would've been cruel to confine her to it. Even now, I have two CNs attached side-by-side and I don't think keeping a bunny in it all day except for an hour or two would be okay.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Okay, I was thinking of transforming my current rat cage into a cage for a rabbit but it seems I am going to need to scrap that idea. My only concerns of letting the rabbit free roam are my dogs. They rarely go in my room as is but y'know. What would be a good size for the pen?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Would it be okay if I kept it in the pen until it was litter trained?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, of course. We do that for puppies in my family. 

Pen size is based on weight (breed); https://www.arba.net/PDFs/CAW.pdf.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

What about food? Is there a pre-made brand that'd be good or should things be home made? If homemade what would be a good recipe?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You actually don't need too much rabbit food, especially as they age. You get pellets (I think Supreme Science Select is supposed to be good, can't remember) but you mostly feed fresh foods and hay.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

What kind of a freshfoods? I assume not a just a simple bowl of lettuce since that wouldn't give much nutrients.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It can be some lettuce, but mostly veggies (my sis uses romaine, celery, and carrots) with some fruit (apple or orange usually). They eat a LOT of fresh foods, her three go through probably 4 cups of veggies and 1 cup of fruit a day, with a cup or two of pellets.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

IS the "4 cups of veggies and 1 cup of fruit a day, with a cup or two of pellets." For all the rabbits? Because I am honestly only planing on getting 1.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Oops, misread. So it honestly isn't too much for only 1 rabbit.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

What would be the best harness for one so I could take it outside?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

And how would you "bathe" it since I know putting it in water could essentially be bad.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I haven't used a bunny harness - my sister has a run for outdoors play, and two of her bunnies are too large to fit between the fence.

As to bathing, rabbits really shouldnt be. You can brush them, and we sometimes use baby wipes to wipe them off.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

What exactly do you mean by a "run"?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's an outdoor kennel of sorts, like something you'd have for dogs. It's a safe outdoor pen so they can go outside.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Honestly I'd prefer a harness to take them on a walk since there's not much to do with them while they're in an outside pen and I don't feel comfortable leaving them alone.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Is it necessary for them to have companions? Been watching a bunch of videos saying that it's better for them to have companions but then some are saying it's not necessary..

//done my research for today I'm going to sleep


----------



## untidyvenus (Jan 14, 2015)

In my experience rabbits are more like cats then rodents. Our first one used to growl and chase my sister and I! If your looking for the "rat but bigger" type pet, guinea pigs might be closer. Their not quite as smart but are very sweet, and increasingly social :3 If your set on bun ya I highly recommend spend a day volunteering at a rabbit rescue. There are a bunch in every town and it's a great way to learn quick!


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

rabbits aren't even classified as rodent or so I learned a couple months ago. I am not really looking for a "rat but bigger" type of thing I have always been interested in bunnies I just never invested in one. But with my growing interest in being an exotic vet I'd like to interact with lots of animals before hand and have knowledge of a lot before I start studying for it (Which won't be for another 3 years which would be around when I'd be able to get a bunny) Honestly I have never been interested in guinea pigs. They're cute and all just not my kind of pet I don't think.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Another thing to look into with rabbits is that they are very delicate and can suffer some pretty nasty health issues. One major problem (more an issue of rabbits kept outside) is fly strike. Flies can lay eggs on their backside (usually around the anal glands and spots that tend to be wet with urine), the toxins released by the maggots can kill a rabbit, or at least make them terribly ill. Also it's a bad sign if a rabbit is tilting his/her head, and usually a sign of an ear problem. 

It's super essential that they have things they can chew on. Like rats, a rabbit's teeth continue to grow, and without something to help wear those teeth down it can cause horrendous problems. 

Whether a rabbit needs a companion or not is mostly up to the rabbit. Rabbits do fine on their own, and some even hate sharing their space with another rabbit- and by hate I mean they kill the other rabbit or other animal.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I would definitely be keeping the rabbit(s) inside as I don't feel safe with them alone outside since we have coyotes, foxes, hawks, eagles, owls, and such here. If I were to get 2 rabbits it would be a set of already bonded rabbits from a rescue or something.


----------

